# How is this not leaking



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Put a new boiler in a customers house last week. Went upstairs to set the hot water temp at the kit sink and this is what he had. I don't know what's holding this together. He doesn't want to change it just yet. Back when Delta 400s used to be well made.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

If that faucet looks like that what did the boiler look like? Lol


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Get ready for an emergency call haha


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Funk is holding that baby together. It probably leaked until it sealed itself with a chunk of rust. Now the faucet has character.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

New boiler and they deal with that faucet? Hope the check clears.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It 'ill take a lickin' but will keeps on tickin'.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

we have gone out and actually have been asked to repair something like that Delta faucet by some cheap ******* before:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

you know he's going to blame you. His faucet was brand new until you replaced his boiler.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

The worst part is the damn thing still swivels from bowl to bowl. The house is in an area with extremely high iron in the well water. No water softner. We actually call the neighborhood ketchup hill. The old boiler was one of those Burnham V series leakers.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't see what the big deal is. That's got a nice patina.


----------

